# Stockpiling



## Revas83 (Jun 7, 2014)

I recently had a dream and in it I believe the Lord was showing me that I needed to start stockpiling food and supplies. In the dream I was actually shopping and grabbing anything cheap to prepare. 

My family understand and sees the times are getting worse, so they don't think I'm totally nuts. I've started taking $10 a week and stocking up on one staple. Last week it was salt, this week it was beans. Anyone else started stocking up?


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

You're in the right place! Most of the people who visit this forum are committed to being as self-sufficient as possible in the event of hard times. This last several years, prices have skyrocketed and we've seen shortages of some foods. I've also noticed a real increase in the attention being given to preparedness. There is a lot more information available on the internet like this website that gives you a basic list as a starter point. 

http://readynutrition.com/resources/first-time-shopping-list-for-an-emergency-food-supply_03022011/


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

A full pantry makes for a happier life...that's pretty much our feelings.
And, welcome aboard.
Besides stocking up, do you have a garden? Livestock? Couple of chickens? Lots of ways to stock up without the grocery store.

Matt


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

WELCOME! We are all in different stages here on "stocking up". Feel free to ask questions and join in. Don't miss the "Vault" on the front page of S&EP, you will find lots of great conversations we've had there over the years that were too important to lose  You are not the only one here that felt like the Lord was nudging (or shoving, lol) you in this direction.


----------



## Westexas (Apr 10, 2013)

Twice this year the IRS took our entire checking account, DH was glad that we had food and animal feed on hand to last until the issue was resolved. You never know what the future may hold, and it makes it easier to share when needed.


----------



## Revas83 (Jun 7, 2014)

Good to hear.

I don't have my homestead set up with anything but a foundation yet but right next door my folks have a decent garden and we can the extra stuff. There's also a well on the property. I'm going to have chickens for sure


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

do all you can now as fast as you can..times a wasting.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

Roadking said:


> A full pantry makes for a happier life...that's pretty much our feelings. ..... Matt


That is such a true statement. My daughter and I have commented numerous times during the past years that no matter how bad things get, if you have food put back, you can cope. It's when things are going bad and there's little to no food in the house that you get that desperate feeling.


----------



## joseph97297 (Nov 20, 2007)

One thing to think about, stockpiling food is great.... no issues with that. Just make sure that you have a way to prepare those food items.

Perhaps make sure to have an axe, saw and some suitable cooking utensils for fire/outdoor cooking (or other ways: solar, etc).

Plus, other areas that are overlooked are security, health/sanitary, and many more.

As seems to be the current rage, learn how to make charcoal. Good job on the stocking up and hope it works for you.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Water Water Water , your in south TX so it is unlikely that it runs by in a creek year round a few feet from your door 

start putting up water , you need a gallon per person per day minimum , pets also , live stock would need even more but cover yourselves first

you need it every day , before you need much of anything else , it is cheap now and just takes some effort to store but when it is needed it is not cheap or available easily


----------



## Revas83 (Jun 7, 2014)

Thanks for all the tips guys :thumb:

In addition to the well, water is included in my stocking up. There are no sources of water around but the sea, so this is pretty important. The land is mostly secluded with lots of trees, so we have plenty of firewood for cooking. While I plan on equipping my cabin with solar power, it's a ways off for now. Archery is a hobby of mine, so I'm also going to learn to make arrows. So much to do.


----------



## wally (Oct 9, 2007)

Another stock up item is knowledge, learn how to bake bread, grow a garden/orchard, shooting a firearm, catch fish, raise livestock, food preservation etc etc..I try to learn a couple new skills each year..This year I have searched the internet, used book store to learn about starting plants from cuttings. I have 24 cuttings statrted 2 weeks ago and have lost 8 so far...oh well cost were minimal..I also started some apple seeds to grow root stock that I will graft onto later this summer..


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Revas83 said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys :thumb:
> 
> In addition to the well, water is included in my stocking up. There are no sources of water around but the sea, so this is pretty important. The land is mostly secluded with lots of trees, so we have plenty of firewood for cooking. While I plan on equipping my cabin with solar power, it's a ways off for now. Archery is a hobby of mine, so I'm also going to learn to make arrows. So much to do.


If you're within walking distance to the sea, I would question the whole making arrows thing. Make fishing poles instead! 

I deeply envy those who live by the ocean or any other large body of water. Fish every day! I would only ever stockpile the seasonings that I like to eat on fish.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

wally said:


> Another stock up item is knowledge, learn how to bake bread, grow a garden/orchard, shooting a firearm, catch fish, raise livestock, food preservation etc etc..I try to learn a couple new skills each year..This year I have searched the internet, used book store to learn about starting plants from cuttings. I have 24 cuttings statrted 2 weeks ago and have lost 8 so far...oh well cost were minimal..I also started some apple seeds to grow root stock that I will graft onto later this summer..


Yes, this! Stored food will run out, things will break and wear out, people will try to take what you have, and if things go South there won't be a Walmart to get anything. So learn skills, the old fashioned way of doing things, and adopt it into your daily life so it's comfortable and won't be such a shock if you *need* to depend on them.

But like the others said, stock up on food and water and add medicines to the list. And books - how-to books (Jackie Clay is a great reference) and entertainment books for when there's no Internet, radio or TV. I keep a binder full of useful tips I found on the Internet and on this board, like how to build a home water filter, how to butcher a turtle, how to make soap, how to harvest seeds, and lots of other things. Mental health is also a prep, and feeling prepared and knowledgeable will keep you on an even keel in hard times.


----------



## Revas83 (Jun 7, 2014)

I think it's absolutely essential to know how to live off the land. I love to learn new things and a few years ago learned how to can and dry meats. I find myself buying how to books on just about everything and learning as I go. I'm 31 but I've always been into stuff like this, plus Army training and just about any kind of training I can get into. 

As for making fishing poles, that wouldn't be a bad idea, though we've already got about 30 of them lol. We are fishing people!

I only wish we could make basements here, but that is a no go.


----------



## Dixie Bee Acres (Jul 22, 2013)

Sounds like you have the right mindset. I especially agree with you stocking up on books. I love books, any type of informational book is good. Too many times in this age, folks rely on the internet (myself included) for all of their information, but there are far too many scenarios possible that would put search engines out of reach.


----------



## Cindy in NY (May 10, 2002)

Remember - store what you eat and eat what you store!


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Revas83 said:


> Thanks for all the tips guys :thumb:
> 
> In addition to the well, water is included in my stocking up. There are no sources of water around but the sea, so this is pretty important. The land is mostly secluded with lots of trees, so we have plenty of firewood for cooking. While I plan on equipping my cabin with solar power, it's a ways off for now. Archery is a hobby of mine, so I'm also going to learn to make arrows. So much to do.


Solar ovens are expensive to buy, but there are plans online for free and they work wonderfully down there. We used to live near Kingsville and used ours (still do) daily. LOVE it! You can cook almost anything and it doesn't heat the house. We also use a clothes line to save on the electric bill.


----------



## terri9630 (Mar 12, 2012)

Ernie said:


> If you're within walking distance to the sea, I would question the whole making arrows thing. Make fishing poles instead!
> 
> I deeply envy those who live by the ocean or any other large body of water. Fish every day! I would only ever stockpile the seasonings that I like to eat on fish.


Depending on where on the S. Tx coast you are there are months at a time where you can't fish off the beach. The jelly fish get to bad and the water is to hot. The fish stay out where the water is cooler. The water temperature can/will reach the 90's in the middle of summer. If you stick your feet in it still feels cool, but that's because the air is 115*.


----------



## bigjon (Oct 2, 2013)

welcome to our paranoia


----------



## Bat Farm (Apr 21, 2010)

A kiddie pool, bucket, large plastic sheet (clear is best), four poles, and a rock and you can desalinate water all day long


----------



## gweny (Feb 10, 2014)

Bat Farm said:


> A kiddie pool, bucket, large plastic sheet (clear is best), four poles, and a rock and you can desalinate water all day long


And make salt!


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

*Matthew 4:4 But he answered and said, It is written, Man shall not live by bread alone, but by every word that proceedeth out of the mouth of God.*


----------



## Revas83 (Jun 7, 2014)

Bat Farm said:


> A kiddie pool, bucket, large plastic sheet (clear is best), four poles, and a rock and you can desalinate water all day long



I'm gonna make sure I have this stuff on hand!

And amen, the Lord is my GPS. I'm sure if he's nudging me this way, there is a reason. =)


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Revas83 said:


> I'm gonna make sure I have this stuff on hand!
> 
> And amen, the Lord is my GPS. I'm sure if he's nudging me this way, there is a reason. =)


Are you sure it's God nudging you? Not fear?

If you are scared or worried, it's not God doing that. In all of scripture, God encourages us to not be fearful and promises to take care of us through thick and thin.

In the Old Testament, He provided mana for His people in the desert, and it would only last for the day!

In the New Testament, Jesus gave several parables dealing with those who would stockpile "wealth" (mostly meaning food and supplies in those days) while those around them went hungry.

God is telling His people to get free of the system, this is true, but I think many of those people have decided that to prep up goods (from the system) is the way He really meant.

I can't see how that is possibly true since it conflicts with so much of scripture.

God is telling us to get free of the system, not to go out and buy as much of the system as possible and store it in our basements.

In all ways physical and spiritual, God prefers us to rely on Him, and to rely on Him DAILY.


----------



## Revas83 (Jun 7, 2014)

I understand the scripture and agree fear is not of God. I fear nothing really, and am not doing this out of fear. I think that would be irrational. I know things must come to pass and perhaps that is why he has us prepare. Not because we aren't relying on him by doing so, but because he gave us the wisdom to know the times. I don't for one minute believe I can do anything on my own to ensure survival without God. :grouphug:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm glad God knows that I know that I'm not perfect. He could put a big ol sign in frount of me and sometimes I won't see it. So it's not "fear" in the "afraid" sence, it's that I know I make mistakes and would really like to keep it to a minimum , so ya, I question myself and what I do, just trying to cover the bases.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

ernie i agree and disagree with you....

you cant explain away what Joseph did....the very foundation of the scripture...one of the 12 tribes...

you cant explain noah away..he prepped for 100 to 120 years for flood

if these people had not done prepping... many would have perished....noah there were 8...joseph his family and a multitude far and wide.

how do you know my bucket of beans wont be used to save a person in flight.

no mana has fell from the sky since the exodus....it may just fall on the coming 2nd exodus and probably will.

through most of entire history of Israel...they lived under the jubilee.... explain no crops or work for that year....no where during jubilee i have read did mana fall to earth.they lived on what they had set aside.


abraham lived in a ..not sure what ya call it..a gated area that mimicked the area that would be Jerusalem and everyone that entered the gate he fed and gave them water to drink.

yes yeshua/jesus was talking about the system..the system that was roman as at that time rome was pulling a police action...sound familiar...to drain all the wealth from israel and its peoples.

as far as wealth...they had tons of wealth...precious metals then..so much so it was dumped in the desert as there was nowhere to store it at one time..ithink it was on the plains of durham.....but theres a catch to what was being paid..it was about 25 tons...which is 666 talents....see the number it was concerning wealth...not tangible goods.

in the very start of scripture it says man will earn his daily bread by the sweat of his brow until he returns to the ground...that should say volumes to all of us....we gotta do our part and when things get tough YHWH will do his part as well....IF...IF..he sees us as worthy....first exodus there were only 2 (i think) that entered the land....lets hope we can do better next time.

oh and the mana lasted 2 days to cover the sabbath on the last work day.

also when they wanted meat to eat he flew the quail across the waters and that is as far as as they could fly and they set down and the peoples knocked them dead with a stick then prepared them for supper...so see even there we had to participate in the gathering of the goods YHWH provided....sounds pretty similar to putting back beans and corn from my harvest or buying a bag of dry beans from my local amish grocery.

sin entered the world....now we suffer because of it.....at the start he(YHWH/god) provided and done for our daily needs...then we didnt do what he said and we pay the price daily because of it with sweat of our brow,pain of child birth and the struggles against evil that roam the universe because of disobedience.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Ernie makes some very good points. There is a balance I believe. We do have a responsibility to provide for our families as well as those around us. There is a difference between a stockpile and having supplies on hand to provide. It is important to approach this methodically and not just buy to fill the shelves. We need to be a good steward of what God has given. Panic and knee jerk reaction is notary of stewardship.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Well, I'm torn sometimes as to what I need to be doing. I believe now that the best place for me to store food is in the bellies of the hungry, so we don't really stockpile anything.

Well, I guess I do stockpile seeds and fish hooks. And in the fall we will start putting some food back to make it for the 3 months until the spring garden starts producing, but we're not really prepared for the apocalypse anymore. Don't care to be. I would sooner believe the sun won't come up tomorrow morning than that God won't provide what we need for the day.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Ernie said:


> Well, I'm torn sometimes as to what I need to be doing. I believe now that the best place for me to store food is in the bellies of the hungry, so we don't really stockpile anything.


If you don't have much put back, how are you planning on feeding the hungry?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Possum Belly said:


> If you don't have much put back, how are you planning on feeding the hungry?


Same way I feed them every day. 

A friend of mine dropped by yesterday morning and I sent him off with a big basket full of zucchini. That night we filled our bellies with zucchini that I went back out and harvested from what I didn't send him away with.

There's deer in the back field, there's fish in the pond, and there's veggies in the garden. Beyond that, we could eat for weeks on what is just growing wild around here. All of that provender is what God gives to us each and every day. Going out and harvesting it is just part of the worship. I'm sure God smiles at me when I bring in a load of fresh zucchini or pull in my fish trap and see it loaded with perch, in the same way that I smile at my kids when I bring them home a candy bar. 

There are things I worry about, but finding food is no longer one of them.


----------



## unregistered29228 (Jan 9, 2008)

I admire your attitude, Ernie, and your faith. I feel called upon to store food, supplies, knowledge and skills and that's it my duty to see that my kids have enough to eat and medicine if they need it. Even before I had kids I always felt that I was born to be a mother and that God would trust me to take care of the earthly need of my future children.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Mom_of_Four said:


> I admire your attitude, Ernie, and your faith. I feel called upon to store food, supplies, knowledge and skills and that's it my duty to see that my kids have enough to eat and medicine if they need it. Even before I had kids I always felt that I was born to be a mother and that God would trust me to take care of the earthly need of my future children.


Each person has to listen to that small, still voice on their own and discern God's path for their life. Thomas Merton said in one of his books that, "I believe that the earnest desire to please God, does in fact _please God._" I took this to mean that when we do what we do with the thought in mind of pleasing obedience to God, then it pleases Him, even if we're not exactly correct in the ways that we do it.

My effort to explain to Possum Belly a post or so back was entirely unsatisfactory, but I was in a hurry to get down to the pond and take a cooling dip. Now that my brain isn't being baked, I'll beg your forgiveness and try again.

AW Tozer said, "What comes into our minds when we think about God is the most important thing about us."

So let me try to explain what I believe about God.

First and foremost, we were created to worship Him. Period. Whether we starve in the process of that is a small matter, but He has promised that He will see to it that we don't (Proverbs 10:3). 

Next, if I have two beans left and I give one of them to a hungry person, this is pleasing to God. It would account for more in His sight than if I were wealthy and had laden them down with a banquet. (Luke 21:1-4)

And finally, I do not believe that we are clay cups waiting to be filled with the blessings of God. We are clay PITCHERS, waiting to be filled and then in turn expected to fill the cups of others. 

One does not refill the pitcher until it has been emptied.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

During the Depression, all wildlife, including birds, disappeared within 2 mos. Since there's so many people now, thinking it won't take that long. I've known deer hunters; some years they get deer; some years they don't.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sandra Spiess said:


> During the Depression, all wildlife, including birds, disappeared within 2 mos. Since there's so many people now, thinking it won't take that long. I've known deer hunters; some years they get deer; some years they don't.


I've heard that claim before, but it doesn't bear out in discussions with people who survived the Great Depression, or with the period literature. 

Whenever hunters take to the woods then the wildlife vanishes. Especially when those hunters think they need a 4 wheeler to cart them the 100 yards from the truck to the deer blind. I hear every hunting season about how bad the hunting has gotten, and every summer about how thick the deer are that they're eating up everyone's fruit trees and gardens.

All the records we have from the Great Depression indicate that a grand total of 110 people starved. All of them in New York City (where I suppose the hunting is bad year round).


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

when i was in wildlife management part of natural resources school.the teachers talked about the wild games that were gone had already been devastated by market hunting long before any depression ever set in.there are other factors too that many dont know about like the carp we introduced destroyed all the habitat for the canvas back duck...and on and on.

the hunters of today are a far cry from woodsman of the past.in terms of ability,mentality,testicular fortitude and much more.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

elkhound said:


> when i was in wildlife management part of natural resources school.the teachers talked about the wild games that were gone had already been devastated by market hunting long before any depression ever set in.there are other factors too that many dont know about like the carp we introduced destroyed all the habitat for the canvas back duck...and on and on.
> 
> the hunters of today are a far cry from woodsman of the past.in terms of ability,mentality,testicular fortitude and much more.


True, but you also have to consider how much food was coming out of soup kitchens in the Depression.

Remember, during that time period, the government mandated that farmers dumped milk, burned crops, and they slaughtered hogs and burned them in pits with lye. All in their efforts to boost food prices because there was such a surplus of food.

A lot of food was bought up by the government and distributed for free in soup kitchens in the cities. 

Though to be fair, when the dollar crashes, it will not look anything remotely like the Great Depression. It's going to look like Jeremiah 19:8-9.


----------



## belladulcinea (Jun 21, 2006)

Elkhound, that was eloquent. Thank you.


----------



## sss3 (Jul 15, 2007)

Ernie, I take every word you say seriously. I just don't see how there will be enough wild life; especially to last indefinitely. The population is greater now than during the Depression. I'm wondering if the zombies turn out to be humans starving to death? Nobody knows if there will be soup kitchens this time. If whatever happens turns out to be Global, that will be even worse.


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

Sandra Spiess said:


> Ernie, I take every word you say seriously. I just don't see how there will be enough wild life; especially to last indefinitely. The population is greater now than during the Depression. I'm wondering if the zombies turn out to be humans starving to death? Nobody knows if there will be soup kitchens this time. If whatever happens turns out to be Global, that will be even worse.


Well, here are some considerations:

1. The vast majority of people in the United States do not know how to hunt. Even most of those who DO hunt, feed the deer with corn 3/4th of the year until they become almost tame, and then they shoot them at the feeder. That will all collapse LONG before the deer population collapses.

2. In some areas, the wildlife will be rapidly depleted. Mostly that is the places where they have been pushed back into small enclaves by urban and suburban development, as well as agriculture. But those wildlife will pack up and go somewhere else.

3. Hunting is an enormously vigorous activity. It is not a survival skillset like most people think. Unless you live in some deep woods place where elk or moose come creeping into your backyard, you've got to go out looking for them. And that may be too dangerous for you to do if there's also other people out there who may not be so picky as to whether they would prefer a four legged or two legged meal.

4. Fish, bugs, and wild plants can provide a much better return on your calorie inut ratio than hunting can. Someone like Chickenista will survive about 10 times as long as the best of hunters, and largely because she can do what she does in the woods silently and without a large calorie expenditure. Lugging back a basket of wild garlic is a lot less difficult than lugging back a quartered deer.

5. You will see an enormous population shift as SOON as the dollar collapses. People will flock to the cities where (in theory) the government will be attempting to feed them. Or where they at least THINK the government will be feeding them. This will leave rural areas fairly empty except for those who can live in them in a more natural fashion.

When this hits, God is going to move people around where He wants them. Some will be fed and some will not, according to His purpose. Famine and drought are both common tools that God uses.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

just remember you just cant buy and store forever, you need to plan it out and rotate the food and use it as well as store it. oldest in front new stuff gos in back. and dont just buy it if the family wont eat it. for many years I did the plastic storage boxes under the beds, each week i bought a little extra to add to the boxes. the in 2008 I got hurt at work, and boy did that food come in handi, but I learned not to store stuff the family wont eat. It just winds up wasted.


----------

